# Meditation stools



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*

*Meditation stools*
from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.

Since my friend Jamie posted one of his seiza benches / meditations stools, I have wanted to make me one.
I do meditate, but usually sit in the lotus when I do.
But a meeting a wonderful woman who meditates, a walk together in the woods, inspired me to finally get into this project. Yes love is an amazing force of motivation.









As so often before, a sketch in my little book, to get an idea about where I was going.
Just the basics, so I can play as I go along.









So we start on a day where the light is beautiful, the atmosphere is calm and my heart is warm.









Ohhh yes and in my shop, that finally got the French cleat up, this because my heart was full of love and I was expecting a visit there from a special woman.









This is how it starts.
A roof rafter I was given from one of my good friends Jakob.









Cut of a piece that was the width of two seats.









Then a little Camellia oil on the sole of the plane.









Making shaves, until the surface is flat and the wood glows.









Sides also.









A cut down the center of each side, to define the lowest part of the seats.









Finally I get the chance to use my boat builder's adze.









Must admit it took some focus, cost some sweat, but I can't remember the last time I enjoyed so much to feel the wood, read the fibers, the grain, the direction and then adjust it to my strokes.
Something wonderful basic about this.
Wonderful jazz on the stereo and shaves flying all around me.
I found out that my Japanese workbench was a gem for giving the needed support as I was using the adze.









Now to finish the seats I wanted to try different tools.
I put them all out and set up my shaving horse bench.









First with a circular plane, as soon as the iron was dead sharp it was a joy and all I really needed was to read the grain.









The drawknife was my favorite, it is so much in the hands, so much feel and it leaves some wonderful tool marks.









Made this leather piece for protecting the wood when using the holdfast.









Once the seats were shaped, it was time to separate them.
Just as in a good relationship, it is good to made from the same piece, but to give each other room to sitting alone.

End of part one.

Hope this can bring some inspiration, perhaps some peaceful moments or thoughts of love.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


I love to see you having fun. that shop setting looks perfect for you and you never make any machine noise to bother the neighbors!! Nice job on the lesson of building with hand tools!!..................Jim


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


Excellent! Glad to hear you have love in your life, what a wonderful motivator. The shop looks amazing, organized and full of light. The adz produces sweat and chips. Take care.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


Your new shop is a thing of beauty. It has been lived in for such a short time, but it already has a warmth that is hard to miss. It's always nice to see how you work.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


Very Cool looking Shop..

Off again on a journey to remember !!


----------



## Marpintero (May 26, 2009)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


Very inspirational. Your work is an example of love to wood. Thanks.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


Shop is awe inspiring. Good to hear that you have an interest. Make shavings.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


I think im in love…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


Looks good Mads.
I learned something new from you today.
When I saw your adze, my first thought was that it wasn't a shipwright's adze but was willing to give you the benefit of the doubt so I googled it to see and although there is precious little on the web about adzes, I found that you were correct.
My adze , and all the adzes I have seen used in wooden boat shops,(very few of them still in use even when I was learning) is (were) lipped adzes and were used exclusively across the grain. I've never seen your type used in a boatyard. In fact there are apparently two kinds of shipwright's adzes, lipped and plain. .... who knew??

I thought you might enjoy a couple of photos. The first is my adze with it's best friend, the slick.








The second is the only shot I have of me using it.









Good blog Mads. You have a wonderful way and a contagious spirit.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


I looks like we have lost you to the Japanese Mads! No matter, we always learn something new from you and it will be fun watching you make something interesting in an interesting way.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


Love, the Oriental philosophies and wood working- it just doesn't get any better than that !


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


I love the shop. You always have a unique process to show us. Your posts always make me smile.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


I just see joy in your work.
That is a very good thing.

Steve


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


Love the new shop. Track lights are a nice touch.

I always love to see your projects.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


Nice work with hand tools but the adz looks scary .
Nice project idea ,we all could use some relaxation from time to time .


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


Very cozy. 
The shop looks very inviting Mads.
You also look very relaxed. I am happy love is in the air again.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


The shop looks fab. Love the little stove as well. And the adze's.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


Mads a wonderful project
A Seiza Bench being made mindfully

Jamie


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


Your positive spirit is contagious and I love your shop set up, looks very inviting.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


Awesome job, I'm going to love reading this. One question you mentioned you found some wonderful Jazz, Where I didn't know it existed? LOL I'm not a big fan of Jazz but Blondie is…. Talk to you soon Bud.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


Poetic, just poetic.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


The shop is looking great and I loved the action shots. Your new mediation companion will love the seats.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


*MARAVILLOSO TRABAJO MADS!!!!!!
DICEN QUE CUANDO TRABAJAS CON TUS MANOS
NO PIENSAS EN NADA Y ÉSTO ES UNA MANERA DE MEDITAR 
CUÁL ES TU OPINIÓN?



?

Click to expand...

??*


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


Hi there,
Kova, I do not understand quite, when I translate your question makes no sense. When I work with my hands, it becomes meditation to me, in fact this is why I have the workshop, to find peace and get into the meditative state of mind.

Mauricio, it was great fun to take the action shots, smiles. Line was so happy for the stool, and we are both looking forward to meditate together, the last days we have been for hours in the forest to enjoy the trees where they grow.

Philip, as you write, if you can dream it, you can do it.

Ken, try listen to this:











Dr. Ken, not a bad thing to catch I guess… Need no cure. Smiles thank you.

Jamie, yes as I said to Kova, this became a meditative travel making them.

Murch, have not used the adzes a lot due to my bad neck, but I also have a soft spot for this really basic tool. I heard someone say 'a hand plane is nothing but an adze with a body' and in a way I feel this when using one to shape like this.

Ian, I smile that you notice the change in me, I can't remember when I felt more relaxed in my life, this Line have this influence on me, and she brings out the best part of me. ;-)

Kiefer, the adze sure is a scary tool, this is why I hold my feet up on the picture, so that when it slips it hit the sole and not my toes, but it is amazing how fast you get the control of this powerful tool, and even become able to follow the grain and movement of the wood.

Techredneck, I love being in the new shop, I feel so at home and get inspired and relaxed at the same time.

Steve, this makes me more than happy, it is what it is all about at the end.

Don, thank you, since I know your own passion and joy, this makes me extra happy.

Lew, philosophy and wood working for me go hand in hand; it brings us closer to our self, the deeper we go.

Mike, yes the Japanese way of working has got into me, but I still love my old English tools, my Russian Jack and German table saw, so do not worry. I just thought this project was asking for this approach, and I more and more like to let the project dictate the tools, more than letting the tools dictate the project.

Paul, what a cool photo of you with the adze! This is you, the tool and the wood melted into one. 
The slick! I love these, got to find me one, I found myself a broad chisel and gave it a long handle, this has become a good friend I use a lot, but it is still straight and so it is not useful in the same way as the slick (one day I will find one). I think in Denmark this version of the adze is the standard for boat builders. But I have seen the lipped one in a short handle version also here.
widdle, then we are two!
Ksslim, nothing like making shavings and love…

Marpintero, and Line. ;-)

DaddyZ, life is so much better than fairytales.

Ryan, thank you, it touch my heart that feel the soul of my shop.

Kenn, love in many ways here, and even wonderful places to live it.

Jim, the hand tools are in the front of the shop, in the back I have the machines… Decided this time to make a dust and noise free room and enjoy this a lot, also since the hand tools have a beauty and quietness we don't find in the power tools.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...












*CONTESTADA MI PREGUNTA MAESTRO!!!!!
HACE UN TIEMPO QUE COMPROBÉ QUE CUANDO TRABAJO CON 
LA MADERA NO PIENSO EN NADA: MI RECIPIENTE SE VACÍA, PARA 
QUE ENTRE LA SABIDURÍA *


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *from roofrafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> from roof rafter from a friend, to twin seats of love.
> ...


;-) Kova


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*

*Meditation stools*
cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.

In part one the seats were made, every cut with the adze full of love and with my thoughts in the process and the heart full of this special woman.

Part two is where a piece of wood from a transport cradle becomes legs by the use of Japanese tools and the love in my heart.

I will also try to be methodical in explaining how to cut the tenons, to share my way of working.









While working on the project a sketch of the joints.
Since I found the seats curves so fine and clean, I wanted hidden joints.
But even they should be hidden, I wanted them to be beautiful.
I believe that the love and quality will be merged into the final result and that even it will not be visual, it will be in the Zen of the stools.









Here it is, originally nature, but it became trash, and will now be transformed into a meditation tool, the circle is complete.









Marking.









Sawing.









Planing.









Look at all those lovely shaves, look at the planed surface - tell me that you don't smile now…









Finding the length of the tenon, at this point I was still not sure if they should become visible or hidden, so I made them long enough to penetrate the seat.









Marking this on the legs.









Marking the tenon.









A straight cut down the side.
Flat side of chisel against the shoulder.









Now a cut down 45 degree on the waste side.









The tenons are marked for sawing.









Both sides.
Like this the saw will not slip.









Then sawing.
Let the saw do the work, stand relaxed, find your rhythm.









Marking the shoulders.









Sawing.









Easy.









Precutting for the shoulder between the tenons.









Set the chisel just shy of the line.









Now you have crisp line and will not break the edge.









Then chisel away.









When deep enough, remove the larger piece.









Like so.









Go deeper and deeper, with patience.









Here we are.

End of part two.

Hope this can bring some inspiration, perhaps some peaceful moments or thoughts of love.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


Hi Mads-son! You sure are good with those hand tools. You make it look so easy!!
have a great weekend. Say Hi to Mathilde!!.......................Jim


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


Mads you can see it is being made with Love 

Jamie


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


Some very nice chippin n choppin


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


Mad's my friend, Great work and thx for sharing this journey. Great work with the hand tools! This is going to be fun to watch. I'm currently reading a book called, "The Souls of a Tree by George Nakashima", great journey of woodworking from one of our Masters!










This reminds me of same type of journey. This will be interesting to watch your journey. Great job on all the pics. I see your pipe secretly sneaking in a few pics LOL… Glad everything is going well over there. Look fwd to seeing more.
Your buddy Ken


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


Mads,
Thank you for the photo journey. You always leave me with anxious expectations of what is coming next.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


Great blog my friend.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


Well done Mads. There is no satisfaction like doing hand tool work and getting a great result as you have done here, and entertained us at the same time.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


It's good to see you back my Friend
teaching us the way of Zen through Wood…
And with Love in your Heart and Mind
All is well with this World…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


well done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


Interesting blog. Nice work.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


Good to see you busy again Mads.

Thanks for the blog.


----------



## Praki (Jun 17, 2007)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


Hi Mads,

Very nice hand work. I am all the more appreciative of good hand skills after my own journey from mostly power tools to mostly hand tools.

BTW, I spot a nice and interesting marking gauge in one of your photos. Is it something you made or acquired? I would love to see how it is made and adjusted.

Best


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


Looking good, great technique.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


Nice progress!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


Looks good, Mad.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


*HERMOSA CLASE SOBRE EL USO DE HERRAMIENTAS MANUALES
ORIENTALES!!!!!!!!
GRACIAS MAESTRO *


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> cradle wood, love and Japanese tools.
> ...


Hi there,
Kova, thank you back my good student… Smiles.
CJ, thanks.
Mauricio, thats a start.
Philip, it's all in the love.
Praki, the marking gauge is the version we traditionally use in Denmark, you can read more here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/29993
Ian, I also enjoy making shaves again, it makes the smile more relaxed.
Topa, ;-)
Don, ;-)
Littlecope, nice to see you also, was thinking about you the other day, wondering if you were happy the new place and how you new workshop has come alive.
Stefang, perhaps there are… or at least it can be spiced up with a kiss. Smiles.
Paul, ;-) I was full of joy making it.
Lew, this makes me happy.
Ken, yes Nakashimas book is wonderful, I read it also. Truely an inspireing man, and what wonderful pieces he made. All we need is a forest… Smiles. I will send smoke signals your way.
Roger, yes nothing like the smell of shaves in the morning.
Jamie, ohhh yes, loads of it and I hope some of this energy will stay, so that when I meditate I can feel it under me.
Jim, I will send her your love, my dear daughter mathilde is now serious a teen, so she is on the run all the time, full of life and impressions, lovely. The handtools are not so difficult at the end, we just need to learn the right ways to use them and then keep them dead sharp, the rest is all about doing it a few times.
Thank you all for the words and thoughts, this is what keeps me here, keeps me happy posting and sharing my travel with all of you wonderful guys.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Sharp tools and shy tenons.*

*Meditation stools*
sharp tools and shy tenons.

So once more we move on, with wood and with love.









The very special woman, and I went for a walk in the forest, and both fell in love.
In this tree.
But at the end also in each other.
So I smile as I work on, on the meditation stools.
Her name is Line, guess it is a good match in English, the vintage architect and his Line.









So back in the shop it is time to trim the shoulders, and all woodworking starts with sharp tools.
So the Japanese wet stones soak while I smoke a good tobacco.









Then sharpening on 1000 stone.









Then 3000.









And finally the paring chisel gets a hone on an 8000 stone and a finish touch on my strap.









And so with a razor sharp chisel, the shoulders are trimmed.









It could also be done like this, but honestly, I begin to love the sharp chisel more.









Ready for next step.









But first.
Time for a workshop dinner…
Lamb, artichokes, home baked bread and red wine, life sure is sweet.









It is hard to drag me home these days, look at that wonderful pile of shaves from this project.









Now I mark up the shoulders, since the sides are in an angel, and this will slip out the joint.









Like so.









Saw.









Trim.









Tenons ready.









Now marking the tenons on the seats, so mortises can be made to fit.









So time to bang away some wood.









First inside the line, this will make you able to adjust later, and also it will give you the chance to pare the sides and so get sharp edges.









Once sides are set, remove wood.









Set your square to the desired deepness.









And check often as you go.









Look how bad the sides are, this is why we leave some for cleanup.









So here we are.









Looks like a fair fit.









The second one is not all perfect, but as you can see it is quite easy to fix.









Just pare of a little of the tenon.









And a perfect fit.









Now I can saw them off to fit the deepness of the mortises.
And I make them a little shy.









Trim.









Test.









So now we are talking!
It looks like a stool.









And the fit is just perfect, it can hang there just in the friction.

This is a good place to stop now.
End of part three.

Hope this can bring some inspiration, perhaps some peaceful moments or thoughts of love.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Sharp tools and shy tenons.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> sharp tools and shy tenons.
> ...


Mads a wonderful piece and I've been making them for four decades

May you be Happy

Jamie


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Sharp tools and shy tenons.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> sharp tools and shy tenons.
> ...


Great work Mads. If I used a stool like this my meditation would be mostly about how I might be able to get up from it, that is, if I were able to sit on it in the first place! So I guess this is mainly for young folks like yourself. It has a very beautiful form to it, and just looking at it brings pleasure.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Sharp tools and shy tenons.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> sharp tools and shy tenons.
> ...


Very nice job on that bench. You sure have the sharp tools to make those fine cuts, too…..............Jim


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Sharp tools and shy tenons.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> sharp tools and shy tenons.
> ...


Coming along nicely! Shop looks great.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Sharp tools and shy tenons.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> sharp tools and shy tenons.
> ...


Very nice , Mads, and beautiful pis too. Shop looks like a wonderful place; I'd find it hard to leave there too!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Sharp tools and shy tenons.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> sharp tools and shy tenons.
> ...


excellent !

mucho bueno zen

i'm with mike on this
i can only do 'prono yoga'

lay down
relax
wake up

don't you just love love


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Sharp tools and shy tenons.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> sharp tools and shy tenons.
> ...


Well done my friend!

Wonderful picture of that old tree. I can see how it sparked the love between you and Line!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Sharp tools and shy tenons.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> sharp tools and shy tenons.
> ...


Nice work Mads. I see every step in your process of making a fine, strong, beautiful joint. Love is in the air! I love the old tree too. One day I will capture the beauty of my own "old tree": anybody know a talented photographer? I always have to appreciate your positive spirit and good Karma.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Sharp tools and shy tenons.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> sharp tools and shy tenons.
> ...


Some serious hand work there Mads.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Sharp tools and shy tenons.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> sharp tools and shy tenons.
> ...


Good work,Mads.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Sharp tools and shy tenons.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> sharp tools and shy tenons.
> ...


*UNA CLASE MAGISTRAL DE CARPINTERÍA
Y DE SABIDURÍA *


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*joining and meditation on love.*

*Meditation stools*
joining and meditation on love.

In this last part, the seat and leg will be joined, and the finale will be Line and the architect meditating on love.









It was not only beauty we saw on our walk, the beast is always hiding in reality.
See if you can find it on this photo…









Since I want hidden joints and like them wedged, I saw some spurs for the wedges.
This will give a strong joint.









Then some small pieces of hardwood.









Making them wedge shaped.









Pre fit.









And with the tops cut off, so that they are just a little higher than the tenons.









Glue, plenty of it.









Then the seats were beaten on to the legs, so that the wedges come into action.
While drying I clamp them.









Grrrrrrrrr
A little misfit, guess that it what happens…









So time for some magic.
Sawdust and glue, mixed into a paste.









And put all the way around, this to make it tight and beautiful.









Marking for the pin, and thinking of my friend Jim.









Drilling for the pin.









Pin is applied glue and beaten in.









Then sawn of.









And finally trimmed.
This means the joining is done.









Next step is to finish the base.
First I make sure it is straight, by measuring from both ends down.









And marking a straight line.









Since I want the seats to be in an angel forward, I decide the angel and mark this.









With a marking knife scoring the line.









Marking the saw cut again.









Sawing so that the leg gets its final size.









Since I want the base to end elegant, I mark up a line all around.









And plane in an angel up to this line.









For finishing the wood I use a card scraper.









And trimming with a chisel free hand.









Remember to dip the chisel in camellia oil, this will make it easier to cut.









Tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Here we are the final stool.
With my MaFe branding burned into the wood.









On the shop floor, here, booth.









And finally Line and I are able to sit there and meditate.
While I have been building the chairs, the love has grown and we are now sitting on each our chair but walking the same path together.









I guess this picture says more than I can explain with words.

Thank you for watching this little blog of woodworking, walks in the forest, meditation and love.

Hope this can bring some inspiration, perhaps some peaceful moments or thoughts of love.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


Love is your drug, Mads! Another great project inspired from the bottom of your heart and from heart to your bottom!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


Beautiful work Mads, and I'm glad to see that at the end of this story, the woodworker gets the girl! Congratulations!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


Lovely chairs, lovely lady, lovely story.
Thanks, Mads!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


a beautiful journey
and a great build

thank you both
for having us along

always an inspiration


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


Mads, another fine build of meditation stools! It was nice to see you two yung'uns using the stools. It was like that for my Wife and I 41 years ago !... Live…Laugh…Love.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


Yea.
Just Yea.

Such a lovely story,
Steve


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


Beautiful way you made the meditation stools. I love to see my tools being used, too!
It hurts me to see legs bent like that. I would never be able to get down there like that or get up again if I did.

I t is nice to meet Line in your blog. Maybe she could have a beer with us If I ever get over there!!
It is good to see you happy and smiling, my friend!! She is good for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!............Jim


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


Good blog my friend. It's always a pleasure to see how a carefully planned idea grows into an elegant and useful project. May you enjoy them together for many days.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


Great finish Mads, thanks for taking us along on the journey!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


Oh now this is really fine woodworking!! This is a lovely story and I appreciate the attention to the details you have documented. I like taking this journey with you.

Best wishes and warm feelings to you and your new friend and Mathilde. Keep up the great work.


----------



## GerardoArg1 (Dec 10, 2012)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


Excellent blog MADS! I love the sequence of photos and design details.
I think you're a little crazy … but I love your insanity.
Go ahead with that love, and congratulations to you and Line


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


Great blog. 
Happy ending.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


I agree, you look happy! Glad you got the girl. Best wishes.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


That looks really comfy. Life is good. Live-Love-Laugh….......everyday.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


Good to see a smile on your face, it suits you well.

Best wishes!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


Very nice Mads
The Stool and the new love 
Jamie


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


Congrats on the project and on finding love
I wish you well


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


Lovely pictures mads. especially the first and the last.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


*TUVISTE TU MERECIDO AMIGO!!!!!!
BUENA CARPINTERÍA Y UNA HERMOSA MUJER
QUE PODRÍA SER TU YANG 
LA HISTORIA LO DIRÁ…;-)*


----------



## sb194 (Feb 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> *joining and meditation on love.*
> 
> *Meditation stools*
> joining and meditation on love.
> ...


Great blog as usual Mads. Great message as well.

Sean


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Minimalist meditation - in Scotland...*

*Minimalist meditation*
in Scotland…

On my travel to Scotland visiting Jamie, Shirley and all the lads I had decided to give my self a little challenge to work at in the workshop.
Meditation stools, minimalist version - light weight, easy for transport - yes and hopefully beautiful.
So one leg will be all we need after all it will be for meditation not dancing, shape cut down to minimum but able to rest stabile on the floor and support the body without discomfort.









First prototype, just scrap plywood to see how much can be cut away.
The leg are a wee bit too narrow and ugly…
Looking like a axe…
Ok it was first prototype, so not too bad.









Actually the plywood layers are quite beautiful.
The seat to foot detail looks too abrupt…
Work to do.









A little square but not too bad.









I like the wing feel.









Prototype II.
Getting there, now I think the foot looks too narrow on the ground.
Removed extra material on the seat, to minimalize and sex it up… smiles.









Yeaaaa a bit too narrow foot.









This makes the legs follow the seat and avoid the sharp edge against the legs.









Too narrow in the center…
Work to do, but now I think I got what's needed.









My I love being in Jamies shop!.
But enough prototyping.









Time for beer, kanna and beautiful wood.
Jamie offered me some spalted beech and some beautiful mahogany - lucky I am!, like a spoiled child on Christmas eve I feel.









Now I can transfer my efforts to the real wood..









Will try making a sliding dovetail for this version.
In this way I will be able to take it apart for travel.
So I make a run on the router table









Tataaaaaaa power tool dovetails.









Hell yes!
A ton of shaves on the lathe made by dear Ryan.
Clamps, clamps, glue, clamps and wood…









Making that sliding dovetail.
(Should have taken the leg out and made it a little more narrow for fitting after, this way it becomes a wee bit too open… We can't win them all and it will work).









Now time for some rough shaping, I like this part.









It all starts to make sense.









Sliding dovetail.









To mark what's front, I decide to make some little wooden markers.









Planing some wood into dowels, the MaFe way…
Ok just a little jig for making it possible, works like a gem.









Another on spot tool, the Curvemarker… Smiles.









Also start gluing up for the ash version.
Just making some scrap into thicker stock.









After shaping on Jamies wonderful sanders, sorry I forgot to take pictures since I loved what I was doing too f…... much.









Yea, yea, yea, that dovetail is a wee bit open, but locks up fine.









Now going for the ash version.
Transferring the shape









This is how it looks cut out.









Ok and how it was cut.









Guess I am not the only one loving Jamies home made oil.









A happy monkey in the workshop.









La, la, la Jamie!









That wood is so beautiful.









And the fit a little better after oil.









I don't know what you think, but me… I'm more than happy.









From a to b.









I do get that light flying feel I was hoping for.









Smiles.









Ok no time to rest on the happy feel, the ash version are waiting.
Here the feet cut out.
Also giving some oil to Jamies knife, a gift from his son, what a lucky father he is









And after shaping it up, this is where I got.
This one will be fixed and the ash allows me to make it really thin.









I work on two…









Dowels for the glue up.









Drilling.









Transferring the marks.









Drilling…









Time for glue.









Wings of love…









To lighten up the ash I give it some white oil.









Still the life of the wood are visible.









At first I thought it was too light, but I ended up liking it a lot.









Not too bad.









The use will just make it even more beautiful.









I think it became quite balanced at the end, light but sturdy.









Front and side.









Days of work in Jamies shop.









Ready for transport.









Now time to pack up and go back to Denmark…
The other ash chair stayed in Scotland, since it was a farewell gift for dear Jamie.

Once again thank you for a wonderful visit Jamie, I am with you all there, even I am fare away, this blog made me travel back in my thoughts and think of all the wonderful moments we all shared - thank you.

Perhaps it can inspire others to do some meditation chairs, or at least perhaps to do some meditation.

I can highly recommend meditation, I do it every day, not always on the stool, it can be where ever as you can see here on a sea bath house, just on a blanket.
Meditation, helps you stay more focused, release stress, lower pain, getting in touch with your core, your inner peace and so much more.





You can try a guided meditation on the link, go somewhere private, make your self comfortable and try it, it might open a new path and give you new strength in your woodworking.

*The best of my thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Minimalist meditation - in Scotland...*
> 
> *Minimalist meditation*
> in Scotland…
> ...


Spalting note:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/article/spalt-your-own-lumber.aspx


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Minimalist meditation - in Scotland...*
> 
> *Minimalist meditation*
> in Scotland…
> ...


Thanks for the process on the stools. You are having too much fun!!....................Jim


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Minimalist meditation - in Scotland...*
> 
> *Minimalist meditation*
> in Scotland…
> ...


Mads,
Once again a fantastic woodworking journey! I'm fascinated by the dovetail with support joint.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Minimalist meditation - in Scotland...*
> 
> *Minimalist meditation*
> in Scotland…
> ...


Thanks for including us in this design and build, Mads. Always a pleasure to follow along. I like the flowing lines of the plywood version. Thanks, again, for sharing.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Minimalist meditation - in Scotland...*
> 
> *Minimalist meditation*
> in Scotland…
> ...


Good times


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Minimalist meditation - in Scotland...*
> 
> *Minimalist meditation*
> in Scotland…
> ...


Great blog Mads! Thanks for sharing it with us. I always think you can't go wrong with shapes found in nature.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Minimalist meditation - in Scotland...*
> 
> *Minimalist meditation*
> in Scotland…
> ...


A mighty fine blog and how-to Mads. Very good stuff. You would have to sit on this before, well, way before the Guinness'


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Minimalist meditation - in Scotland...*
> 
> *Minimalist meditation*
> in Scotland…
> ...











I was thinking at these as I shaped it.
Maple seeds.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Minimalist meditation - in Scotland...*
> 
> *Minimalist meditation*
> in Scotland…
> ...


Wonderful design Mads and a great blog too.


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Minimalist meditation - in Scotland...*
> 
> *Minimalist meditation*
> in Scotland…
> ...


Made,

WoW, great project, as l am 70 wish might need training wheels,

Wish you had enclosed pic in use!


----------



## mcoyfrog (Jul 23, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Minimalist meditation - in Scotland...*
> 
> *Minimalist meditation*
> in Scotland…
> ...


Good stuff Mads such a kewl build and even Kewler handing with a fellow jock


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Minimalist meditation - in Scotland...*
> 
> *Minimalist meditation*
> in Scotland…
> ...


Love this project Mads. Great process


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Minimalist meditation - in Scotland...*
> 
> *Minimalist meditation*
> in Scotland…
> ...


Hi to all of you wonderful LJ's,
I'm not around too much these days, been ill, but are now back with a smile and even playing in the workshop.
Thank you for the comments, they make me smile and will think of them before I sit and meditate.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mcoyfrog (Jul 23, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Minimalist meditation - in Scotland...*
> 
> *Minimalist meditation*
> in Scotland…
> ...


err I just read my post I meant hanging with a fellow jock LOL

Hope you are feeling better


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Minimalist meditation - in Scotland...*
> 
> *Minimalist meditation*
> in Scotland…
> ...


Dug, now I get it. ;-)
Yes I'm much better, slowly standing on my feet again and finding my smile. Thanks.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

